# Ladies have you had this Cycle issue???



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok so my situation is this. sorry to make this long, but, will keep it short as possible.. i know this goes back in time, but, bear with me lol there is a reason.

I have a 16 yr old son, and when i was 18, i did not find out i was pregnant until i was about 5 months along.. Every single test ( both blood and urine) came back negative.. i did not gain any weight, nor did i have any real symptoms of being pregnant, i was 18 and did not pay to much attention to my body.. 


so, after a few months of tests and dr's telling me it could be anything from stress to appendicitis? Well around January of 1994 i went in to talk to an OBGYN/midwife, he did more testing, but, decided to do a fetal heatbeat thing to see what *IF* there was a possibility, and lo and be hold he heard not ONE but TWO, heart beats:scratchhead:, this was done the day before i was scheduled for surgery to remove my appendix. well he immediately scheduled an U/S to see what was going and found my son... AND TA DA There he was.. to this day, there was were speculations of "Tubular Pregnancy to an etopic pregnancy" I was even told that i did not have the HCG hormone to tell me i was pregnant.. 

Well fast forward to the future.. My LMP was May 31st 2010, hubby and i are doing GREAT  in the bedroom and DO NOT USE protection, we use the "pull and pray" method or the "rhythm method ( thank you MOM for that one), we are NOT preventing pregnancy, but we are NOT trying either.. make sense?? 

I have gone in for urine tests and they are all neg, but, still as of today NO CYCLE??? I fear that the same thing is happening again and im not sure what to do. 

I know it is NOT:
Diabetes
Pre-menopause ( Mom says that does not start for our family til the late 50's)
Thyroid issues ( was tested in the hostipal
*NOT cancer related ( checked with Cancer Dr and he said NO)
Not stress related ( sorry AF comes regardless)


* foot note i was diagnosed with Myxiod Lyposaroma, which is a fatty tissue cancer in my left knee, was removed in Feb had radiation and surgeries to remove and last month's MRI/CT scan says clean, i am being treated up and HCI and i talked to my surgeon and he said that everything that i have explained is not cancer or treatment related??


I have researched this thing called "The Hook affect" and i think it might be that" but i am not sure??

has any other ladies had this happen? i can not be the only one? 


I have an OBGYN scheduled 11/10/2010, to see *IF* there is a baby in there. We would be totally excited, because my son is 16 and my hubby does not have any bio children, we are both healthy and pretty stable ( but who is really prepared for a baby huh) i am 35 he is 37, no drugs, he does drink and smoke, but his sperm is a swimming 

i would just like some in put as to if any ladies have had this happen and what it could be?

thanks


----------



## Braelynn21203 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm not guna be too much help, but I just wanted to add that my friend Amanda didn't find out that she was pregnant until she was 7 months along. Too bad her fiance is still in Afghanistan. 

But that would be so exciting if it was a baby!!


----------



## Mercades (Oct 13, 2010)

misspuppy said:


> Ok so my situation is this. sorry to make this long, but, will keep it short as possible.. i know this goes back in time, but, bear with me lol there is a reason.
> 
> I have a 16 yr old son, and when i was 18, i did not find out i was pregnant until i was about 5 months along.. Every single test ( both blood and urine) came back negative.. i did not gain any weight, nor did i have any real symptoms of being pregnant, i was 18 and did not pay to much attention to my body..
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mercades (Oct 13, 2010)

This happened to a friend of mine, she ended up with a cyst on her overie, but if you are pregnant we would have the same due date! My lms was may 31st! I'm due match 6
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

